# binding input for lib tech skunk ape?



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm 6'2, weigh 190, and sport a size 13 boot. I've been boarding for 10+ years but generally ride just a few times a year. Rarely in the park - happier doing tree runs looking for powder with the occasional kicker. I was hoping to spend around $200 on bindings and was thinking about flow five or flow M9's. Is this a mistake? I'm sure the Burton missions or Union force sl's would be a step up from my old binding - I just thought the Flow convenience would be nice.


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

from experience, i prefer the burtons or the unions. the flow design is smart, but they werent comfy for me at speed. i really like the reliability of the unoins, and you really cant go wrong with burton. I use the union force's on my skate banana and love em, and had a pair of missions for a few years on my old board. but maybe the flows will be comfortable and useful for you, it really all depends on your riding


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply. when you say not comfortable - did they feel loose / sloppy at speed or did they have pressure points?


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> thanks for the quick reply. when you say not comfortable - did they feel loose / sloppy at speed or did they have pressure points?


it may just have been i was using them wrong, but they felt like they loosened up considerably through the runs in the pow i was taking. specifically on top...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2010)

skatebanana101 said:


> it may just have been i was using them wrong, but they felt like they loosened up considerably through the runs in the pow i was taking. specifically on top...


Thanks - I've read other posts regarding some Flow bindings loosening up on older models - the solution was to wire them shut once you figure out your fit.


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks - I've read other posts regarding some Flow bindings loosening up on older models - the solution was to wire them shut once you figure out your fit.


cool, maybe i will give the new ones a try. Also, try the bindings i listed because they really are perfect for what you do/how you ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks - will do


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> thanks - will do


no problem. enjoy your season!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Flows brake in just like any other binding. The difference is that with Flows you notice the break in cause you are not undoing the strap every run. Every initial adjustment stays the same. They take more initial set-up time but when that time is taken, and they are tweaked after 5-6 days of riding, they are a great and responsive ride. They still have nearly unmatched edge to edge quickness. Also remember that the strap does not need to be tight, only snug.

Another note: in the past it has not been worth it to buy anything from Flow below M11's. They consistently improve in quality every year so this may have changed

I recommend NXT-AT's, SL's (if they really did stiffen those up), SPi's, or Targa's.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a 2009 and 2010 skunk ape and use the union forces on mine and love them. I wish they made the green again this year but they are not...


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is a pic...


----------

